# CDSP trial today



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Today, we tried our hand/paw at CDSP (Companion Dog Sports Program) obedience. Tooz did great. She did everything I asked her to do and created her own moves too. During the recall exercise, she came over the jump, sat straight in front (like she is supposed to) but before I could tell to her "finish," she leapt straight up in the air and smooched me on the lips! I busted out laughing right there in the ring. : ) 
We took home first place in our class and High In Trial for the first show. For the second show, we also placed first in our class and we tied another team for High in Trial. We had to do a run-off which, of course, I screwed up and cost us the High in Trial but that's ok...I didn't expect to be there in the first place!

Toozer and her ribbons:


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Good girl, Toozer!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Super!!! Congratulations! Girls ROCK!


----------

